# Anybody tried these? Wood fiber wall panels



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

These look pretty nice. Has anyone tried these or something made from a similar material?

The hexagons look cool http://www.baux.se/woodwool-tiles-hexagon/

There are some other interesting options too http://www.baux.se/acoustic-wood-wool-products/


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Look pretty neat...not sure if they would do anything other than cut out the high end though.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, stylish. Good for a living room? And yeah, they show a curve at the bottom of the page. The panels really aren't that thick but I would think would still help with reflections.


----------

